# Kriebelmückenlarven Im Filter!!!



## JohnShooter (20. Juni 2007)

Habe seit diesem Sommer bzw. Frühjahr sehr viele kleine sich windende schwarze __ Würmer an der Innenwand meines Filters. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich diesen Anblick nicht gerade sehr sexy finde, habe ich nun übers Internet herausgefunden, um was es sich hier handelt. Und zwar um die Larven der Kriebelmücke! Nach weiteren Nachforschungen weiß ich nun, dass die Stiche dieser Mücke (die eigentlich eher aussieht wie eine kleine Fliege---> Photos gibt es im Netz) enorm schmerzhaft sind, große Schwellungen hervorrufen, sowie für Wundentzündungen sorgen, und möchte diese Viecher so schnell wie möglich loswerden. Reinigen der Filter bringt da nicht viel, da anscheinend immer wieder welche überleben und sich vermehren. In einigen Foren wird sogar vor einer Borreliose-Infektion gewarnt und jedem, der diese Krankheit kennt, sollten spätestens jetzt die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen.
Also wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der weiß wie man diese Mücken ausrottet oder an wen man sich da wenden kann (Kammerjäger???), wäre ich sehr erfreut etwas zu erfahren!
Im Voraus schonmal recht herzlichen Dank!!!!


----------



## Dodi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven Im Filter!!!*

Hallo John!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Ein kleines "Hallo" und "Tschüß" wäre nett, wir sind alles Menschen, die auch so behandelt werden möchten! 

Nun mach Dich mal nicht verrückt!: 
Ich habe diese Mückenlarven auch haufenweise im Filter - aber gestochen hat mich so eine Mücke noch nie!
Wenn es Dir zuviel wird, versuche doch, die Larven zu entfernen (Bürste oder so), Deine Fischis werden sich über die zusätzliche Nahrung freuen.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven Im Filter!!!*

Hi John,

erstmal auch von mir ...

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

auf deine Frage zu den Larven hat dir ja Dodi schon geholfen,

nun hätte ich eine Frage an dich,
du schreibst in deinen Profil du hättest ein Volunen von 1000,

und hältst darin,

__ Graskarpfen, Kois, Forellen, Goldfische und __ Störe.

meinst du jetzt von der Volumenmenge 1000m³ oder 1000ltr. ?

Ich hoffe doch das erstere...:beeten: , dann bist du aber Großteichbesitzer.


----------



## JohnShooter (20. Juni 2007)

*Hallo zurück!!!*

Hallo an alle!!!
Wollte mit meiner fehlenden Begrüßung bzw. Verabschiedung niemanden verletzen...
Danke für die Antwort Dodi, auch wenn sie meine Frage nicht beantwortet hat. War echt hilfreich.
Und noch eine Verbesserung meiner Teichangaben: Ich war eben in Eile und habe die Teichgröße nur geschätzt. Habe mittlerweile nachgeschlagen und kann jetzt genau feststellen, dass es 5000l sind, die hineinpassen.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven Im Filter!!!*

Hi John,

Ich glaube kaum das du damit jemanden weh getan hast das du ohne Begrüßung deine Fragen stellst,
aber ein wenig freundlicher und netter wäre es schon gewesen, und darauf legen wir hier sehr viel Wert, man muß sich ja nicht gleich in den Armen liegen oder auf einander zustürmen, aber ein Gruß und eine Verabschiedung sollten doch drinn sein wenn man von jemand eine Antwort haben möchte.

Nun du hattest vorhin wenig Zeit, vielleicht hatte ja Dodi auch gerade wenig Zeit, sie hat aber dennoch eine kurze Antwort geschrieben.

Wenn sie dir nicht weiterhilft kommen bestimmt noch mehrere Antworten, von der dir vielleicht die ein oder andere hilft.

Meine Frage zu deinen Besatz,
Fische sind Tiere, und die wollen genauso Leben wie du, so gut wie nur irgentwie möglich, nur sie sind in deiner Hand, und ich glaube sie fühlen sich momentan nicht wohl.

Dein Teich ist selbst bei 5000ltr. Volumen total überbesetzt.

Für __ Störe und Forellen ist dein Teich noch dazu ungeeignet.

Für Störe viel zu wenig Schwimmraum, und Forellen brauchen ganz andere Lebensbedingungen als Karpfen, stäntig frisches fließendes, damit meine ich durchfliesendes keinen Kreislauf und sauerstoffreiches Wasser.

Wir sind hier alles nur Leute die ein Hobby haben, nämlich den Gartenteich, keine Profis,
wir versuchen hier unsere Erfahrungen auszutauschen und einander bei den Problemen zu helfen.

Lese dir bitte hier ein wenig durch, vor allem Zwecks deines Besatz.

Ich denke mal zu deinen Problem mit den Larven wird dir sicher noch geholfen.


----------

